# PB LM tonight!!!



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Landed my PB LM tonight, First look at her i thought she was going to break the 5 pound mark but she ended up being 21'' and 4.3 pounds. Caught her on a carolina rigged brown culprit worm. Was the only fish I landed tonight but I still had a blast reeling in this hog. Here is the pic


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

What a pig! Nice fish bro!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice fish, congrats on your new PB!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice HAWG!!


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats! Nice Fish!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice bass! Way to go.

CG


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice fish :B


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Great catch, thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Real nice looking fish! I recommend fishing at that spot several times to (hopefully) catch her older sister.*


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice Bass! Keep at it, that 5 lber is out there waiting for ya.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

good fish man congrats!!


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice fatty congrats.......


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!
It looks 5lbs


----------

